# Las Vegas Motor Speedway - CCA Event Review



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> You weren't on track when I was taking pictures.


Raffi was riding with me at the last session when I got signed off. :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> hahaha! Thanks a lot... I was late to work this morning because I was laughing at the singing bubbles. hehehe!!! :rofl:


Interlocker... a couple questions:

a) do you always sing the same song?
b) did you sing this morning on the way to work?
c) if the answer to b was yes, was it the same song as previously mentioned?
d) when you sing, does it drown out the singing tires?? 
:rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Interlocker... a couple questions:
> 
> a) do you always sing the same song?
> b) did you sing this morning on the way to work?
> ...


:bustingup

The singing tires provide his backup vocals and harmonization...


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

sergiok said:


> a) do you always sing the same song?


Not at all. In fact, each track I go to seems to conjure up a different tune. Last weekend was rough, however, as there are many choices there, and I was on the spot because I was actually expected to sing... It's usually a spur of the moment surprise.  I do, however, find that the theme to "Bonanza" is the most predominant song to pop up. That's more of a Willow Springs song, though. :rofl:



> b) did you sing this morning on the way to work?


I don't think I did, but that's only because I didn't have my helmet on.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> ...
> I don't think I did, but that's only because I didn't have my helmet on.


You should have accompanied Stuka and Doeboy to the Porkchop dealer to 'test fit' the 996 chassis for driving schools. :rofl:

I've been known to humm a tune or two when riding my motorcycle... but it's usually the CHiP's theme song.


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Interlocker said:


> I was on the spot because I was actually expected to sing...


My bad. Sorry about that. 

Lee


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> You should have accompanied Stuka and Doeboy to the Porkchop dealer to 'test fit' the 996 chassis for driving schools. :rofl:
> 
> I've been known to humm a tune or two when riding my motorcycle... but it's usually the CHiP's theme song.


I wasn't at the Porkchop dealer...  It was HACK...

but I wish I was there... must've been an interesting sight seeing the looks on the sales guys' faces when they were sitting in there with their helmets on. 

CHiPs theme song eh? :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Interlocker is wicked fast. :thumbup:


 :rofl: :lmao: :bustingup

Good one, Dan. Those pics are the funniest I've seen in a while.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> All you Asian folks look alike.


"All y'all look alike!" - Chris Tucker in Rush Hour (or was it RH2?)

:rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> All you Asian folks look alike.


Ya'll do! I guess you could also say you Armos smell alike too!!

:tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I wasn't at the Porkchop dealer...  It was HACK...


There's my bad memory again!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Proper point-by signal for passing on the left:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Andre's red 328Ci:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

More of Andre's Ci


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Hack,

As always, thanks for the nice pictures! That looks like turn 13 for the second set, but I can't quite figure out where the first set came from (turn 11 or 12?). Anyway, the suspension looks like it's working pretty hard.

BTW, do you know what the white speckles on my left front tire are here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30728

--Andre


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Andre Yew said:


> Hack,
> 
> As always, thanks for the nice pictures! That looks like turn 13 for the second set, but I can't quite figure out where the first set came from (turn 11 or 12?). Anyway, the suspension looks like it's working pretty hard.
> 
> ...


Both sets are taken in one sequence, it's 11-13.

They're lens flares. Anomolies caused by refractions on the lens and the highlights from the reflections on the car. If you look carefully you should see three highlights on the car corresponding to the same location as the star shaped speckles.

Either that or I need to clean my lens.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks like Stuka is pretty consistent, all three sequence I've shot pretty much shows him putting his car almost exactly in the same spot each time. This particular sequence shows him slightly off line on the entrance to 13. There's another sequence when he's pouncing on a red E36 M3 but the car is so darn fast everything came out a blur.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Second half:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Proper point-by signal for passing on the left:


   

1. That's an instructor pointing at something?
2. That's in the middle of a turn.
3. There's nobody behind him.

:dunno:


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

The HACK said:


> They're lens flares. Anomolies caused by refractions on the lens and the highlights from the reflections on the car. If you look carefully you should see three highlights on the car corresponding to the same location as the star shaped speckles.
> 
> Either that or I need to clean my lens.


Yes, and I can see them on other pictures, too, like my favorite Sergio picture:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30658

--Andre


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> 1. That's an instructor pointing at something?
> 2. That's in the middle of a turn.
> 3. There's nobody behind him.
> 
> :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:rofl: :lmao: :bustingup


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> Yes, and I can see them on other pictures, too, like my favorite Sergio picture:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30658
> 
> --Andre


They're tire fairies.... :eeps: making the tires grip some more just when you think there's no more grip left. :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


>


 :bustingup :bustingup

:angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Looks like Stuka is pretty consistent, all three sequence I've shot pretty much shows him putting his car almost exactly in the same spot each time.


 Yup, he was very consistent when I went out with him. :thumbup: Kudos to Stuka for improving so much from the times he could barely drive himself to the track! :lmao:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Looks like Stuka is pretty consistent, all three sequence I've shot pretty much shows him putting his car almost exactly in the same spot each time. This particular sequence shows him slightly off line on the entrance to 13. There's another sequence when he's pouncing on a red E36 M3 but the car is so darn fast everything came out a blur.


That might be the lap where I was doing the double apex instead of the school line. :bigpimp: Double apex at the horse shoe is more confidence inspiring since when I rotate the car, the back end feels more planted than the school line of circling the outside. :thumbup:

THe back end came out three times at this section, but none was caused by power (it was the back end wanting to put itself in the front), unlike the M3 going sideways at the Button hook at Butt-on-willow. :tsk:

That session I was also trail braking into turn 1, generally have a good time without scaring my regular instructors. So I volunterred Raffi. :bigpimp:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> Yes, and I can see them on other pictures, too, like my favorite Sergio picture:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30658
> 
> --Andre


That's my favorite photo too... I like that photo even more than the photos of my own car! :thumbup:

Next time, my goal is to get that front tire completely off the ground!!!! :bigpimp:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

The HACK said:


>


Ha ha. Too funny. Any black flag?


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Turn 13 seemed to be the turn for all kinds of shenanigans.  Not only were there lots of different lines through there, but I also know a certain instructor who took the S2 M5 through there in opposite lock after "accidentally" applying too much throttle.

The line that felt most comfortable for my car was something WhatApex showed me near the end of the 2nd day: instead of going all the way out, and riding the edge of the road, you stayed in the middle part where the on-camber road gave a lot of grip, and drove out to the turn-in cone for 14. On the edge, it felt like the car wanted to wash out because the road flattened, and I didn't feel comfortable giving much throttle, but I could drive the middle part with my foot almost to the floor. The only "bad" part is that to get the car turned into the entry of 14, I had to really muscle it to rotate it by really stabbing the brakes. Since it was a compound turn with the slow 14 following it, I couldn't really find any good way to figure out if I was actually going faster, but it felt a lot safer. And, more importantly, it didn't screw up my entry into 14 as I could still get on the throttle in 14 well before that apex.

Similarly, he also showed me a different line in 2, where you didn't go all the way out to the turn-in cone, and used the on-camber part in the middle, and that appeared to be at least as fast as the school line, based on exit speed in 3.

A thing for me to investigate and think about at the next school is definitely the tradeoffs between road camber and a larger radius turn, and balancing the two to find the fastest line (which for my car is usually the one that lets me get on the throttle soonest).

--Andre


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> Turn 13 seemed to be the turn for all kinds of shenanigans.  Not only were there lots of different lines through there, but I also know a certain instructor who took the S2 M5 through there in opposite lock after "accidentally" applying too much throttle.
> 
> The line that felt most comfortable for my car was something WhatApex showed me near the end of the 2nd day: instead of going all the way out, and riding the edge of the road, you stayed in the middle part where the on-camber road gave a lot of grip, and drove out to the turn-in cone for 14. On the edge, it felt like the car wanted to wash out because the road flattened, and I didn't feel comfortable giving much throttle, but I could drive the middle part with my foot almost to the floor. The only "bad" part is that to get the car turned into the entry of 14, I had to really muscle it to rotate it by really stabbing the brakes. Since it was a compound turn with the slow 14 following it, I couldn't really find any good way to figure out if I was actually going faster, but it felt a lot safer. And, more importantly, it didn't screw up my entry into 14 as I could still get on the throttle in 14 well before that apex.
> 
> ...


Very interesting insight on different ways to take the turns using banking to your advantage.... :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Very interesting insight on different ways to take the turns using banking to your advantage.... :thumbup:


Not sure if any of you have ever driven WillowSprings but coming down Omega (I think it's turn 5) you really use the banking there for better grip. In fact, you can almost throw the car sideways but there's so much camber in the road the car doesn't slide, it just grips and you go. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Not sure if any of you have ever driven WillowSprings but coming down Omega (I think it's turn 5) you really use the banking there for better grip. In fact, you can almost throw the car sideways but there's so much camber in the road the car doesn't slide, it just grips and you go. :thumbup:


Much like turn 5, 6, and 10 at Laguna Seca.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Much like turn 5, 6, and 10 at Laguna Seca.


I found one more pic in my digicam from the past weekend in Las Vegas...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> I found one more pic in my digicam from the past weekend in Las Vegas...


Great.... he's such a dork he couldn't even make it fit and said "1 AM A DOR" instead... :tsk:


----------

